# Tetratec filter leaking :(



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2009)

Hi, i rung Tetra up and they have sent a replacement, but the filter is still leaking after replacing it 
Have they sent the correct part out or is just me that has it setup wrong :?: They sent me the black, removeable part on the top where the hoses connect.
I cant see anything out of place, i have the o-ring on correctly. trouble is it just runs out, if it was dripping then i could sit it in a bucket and change it every ,morning & night  
thanks for your help.

the replacement they sent





inside




the leak


----------



## Superman (11 Jun 2009)

My filter leaked once after I had a good clean of the inside of the filter.
Are you sure that all of the internal baskets are back in place correctly? Mine was a bit out so when I closed the filter it did, but just left enough room for it to leak.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> My filter leaked once after I had a good clean of the inside of the filter.
> Are you sure that all of the internal baskets are back in place correctly? Mine was a bit out so when I closed the filter it did, but just left enough room for it to leak.



I am pretty sure they are, but i'll check anyway.
Thanks.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2009)

so far, i have checked the media baskets are in correctly, and added vaseline to the O-ring but still leaking :/


----------



## a1Matt (11 Jun 2009)

I find it can be finicky getting everything sitting straight and it sometimes takes me a couple of attempts to get the baskets sitting straight.  I always run my finger around the oring and feel that it is evenly squashed all the way around as a test that everything is in OK.  Not sure if it will help you, but it only takes a second to try.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I find it can be finicky getting everything sitting straight and it sometimes takes me a couple of attempts to get the baskets sitting straight.  I always run my finger around the oring and feel that it is evenly squashed all the way around as a test that everything is in OK.  Not sure if it will help you, but it only takes a second to try.




thanks, i am going to resume maintenance & checks tommorrow as i am fedup today  
Meanwhile if ayone else has any other tips then i shall definatley be using them!
Thanks, Matt


----------



## altaaffe (11 Jun 2009)

When you take the head unit off (filter head including pump) is it full of water Aaron ?

If so the little O rings that you can see in your first pic caused the same problem for me, I replaced them and have had no problems since.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2009)

altaaffe said:
			
		

> When you take the head unit off (filter head including pump) is it full of water Aaron ?
> 
> If so the little O rings that you can see in your first pic caused the same problem for me, I replaced them and have had no problems since.



yes, although when i used to take my Fluval off they were too so i ony assumed it was normal, did you replace them with larger ones?

Thanks.


----------



## altaaffe (11 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> did you replace them with larger ones?



No, I had spares which came with the filter when I first bought it - I just cut the old ones off and put new of the same type in.

Basically those 2 seals are all that stops the water coming back up between the pipe inlet and its receptacle in the head and tracking back down into the space that is inside the head.  (took mine apart to see if there was anything else)  Eventally the amount of water in the head casing rises and comes out of the casing joints.

Reading between the lines there was another problem where the pipe inlet unit was allowing leaks too which was why they probably sent you a new one, I had this on a 1200 but it leaks out of the top of the pipe.

If you can replace the seals and it stays the same, I'd get back in touch with Tetra, wouldn't be the first time somebody had to get their replacement, replaced.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2009)

i lubricated all the o-rings which solved the leaking, however, it has started leaking on the left side now :!: 

thanks for the info.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Jun 2009)

got through this morning, and they are sending me a motorhead this time  if that doesnt solve it i give up!


----------



## alip01 (12 Jun 2009)

Same thing happened with mine, got the replacement hose adapter, and it started letting a load of air into the filter.  Got on the phone and they sent me a new motor head which fixed it.


----------



## GreenNeedle (13 Jun 2009)

I think they were right first time with the hose ends.  That drip looks similar to one I have experienced previously and in the end all it was was the actual clear hose.  Wasn't holding it's position within the tightener.  Therefore I cut the final half inch off and then all was OK.

While this was going on I saw dribbles going down from the clamps like you have which later developed into a proper pour.

Another one to check though.  Gently force the screw tuner part off  (the bit that attaches you turn to screw the hose end onto the top of the filter) because there is another O ring under there 

p.s. I don't use vaseline anymore.  I found it helped the leaks!!!  particles stick to vaseline very very easily!!!

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jun 2009)

i recieved my motorhead today and it appears to of fixed the problem, i have had it setup for the past 45mins now 
thanks to everyone's help!


thanks,


----------



## Nick16 (17 Jun 2009)

excellent news, tetra arent bad with customer service which always helps. At least you can speak to rupert himself...


----------



## altaaffe (17 Jun 2009)

Gald to hear all is ending well Aaron


----------

